# A Ghostly Itch



## tioneph (Aug 11, 2010)

Deleted like this because i couldn't find a delete button.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi

I haven't read the actual text of the story (yet).

Your opening statement is slightly ambiguous. Is this story segment part of what you intend to submit to Black Library or just a sample of your writing style for criticism?

If it is the former, remove it. Black Library will not publish anything that has been posted, if only in part, elsewhere.


----------

